# The search function



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is crap at the moment or is it just me most give hardly any results waste of time :twisted:

Sort it out please


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 As of late I've noticed the search function often doesn't give any results or very little :x


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Andy I searched you and DRls to bring up your post to look at your pics the result nothing on that thread, search is PANTS


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

A little off topic but I cant believe how fookin shite Google is these days.
I remember when I first started using it years ago when it was a fledgling search engine and it was frikkin awesome,you always found what you were looking for on page 1 of the search.
Now you get 15 pages+ of paid preferred retailers and nothing is relevant to what you are looking for.
Anyone got a similar fledgling engine that gives great results?
Bing is just as bad.Wolfram Alpha is great but really only science/info based.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It will get better, when the recent site changes were made it was affected and modified to improve the relevance of the results it provided. Jae did say it would take some time to repopulate due to the immense amount of data involved.

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Search is still what is the word I'm looking for.................. WANK/CRAP/USELESS (delete as appropriate)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Chubster said:


> A little off topic but I cant believe how fookin shite Google is these days.
> I remember when I first started using it years ago when it was a fledgling search engine and it was frikkin awesome,you always found what you were looking for on page 1 of the search.
> Now you get 15 pages+ of paid preferred retailers and nothing is relevant to what you are looking for.
> Anyone got a similar fledgling engine that gives great results?
> Bing is just as bad.Wolfram Alpha is great but really only science/info based.


Google may be shite compared with what it was but it is better than the built in forum search. I have resorted to using google for finding posts on the TTF :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad it's not just me thought I was going bonkers

I long for the day when I can once again say.....

USE THE SEARCH YOU DUMB FUCKWIT x


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> Glad it's not just me thought I was going bonkers
> 
> I long for the day when I can once again say.....
> 
> USE THE SEARCH YOU DUMB FUCKWIT x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

YoungOldUn said:


> I have resorted to using google for finding posts on the TTF :roll:


Doing the same now :wink:

Due to the number of links I USED to post I predominately search for most things on here under my own name, now just pop my own name into Google with the required search string and voila


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Someone please tell me why the search is still wank/crap/fucked.

I long for the days when I could politely tell someone to use the fucking search option you six fingers inbreed banjo playing troll

Feel better now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

as i recall it was a mod that said to use google to search, just cant rember who tbh


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> I long for the days when I could politely tell someone to use the fucking search option you six fingers inbreed banjo playing troll


Ah the good old days :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

They broke it.


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

over the last few days i have run so many searches.... sometimes i get lucky but most of the time i sit for hours reading post after post and getting no where.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

but i still enjoy the read :wink: find things i wasnt looking for


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Can we get a response from Admin on this please?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

just spent the best part of 2 hours searching for the topic about the breather pipes on the bam engine [the ones under the manifold]

i know i have read it a couple of times about replacement but cannot find them

i know a lot about dipsticks now tho


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> Can we get a response from Admin on this please?


I've tried numerous times if it's fucked then say so and I can save my time trying to use the bloody thing 
(which until a few months ago I used all the time)


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats management for you.. Make changes then it all [email protected]@ks up... I cant log into tbe forum.co.uk only the .com...as for other changes that are annoying... Hotmail keep changing there layouts and mach it [email protected]@er each time. As for Coronation street, what happenend at the end? Its not exactly some kind of mega drama or next film in a trilogy lol lol ps I dont watch that crap....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Quicker to ask google as it will sometimes throw up tt forum what your looking for. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

using search on here is like trying to find a womans cl*t...........just can't seem to put my finger on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> using search on here is like trying to find a womans cl*t...........just can't seem to put my finger on it :lol: :lol:


Lol Lol Lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> using search on here is like trying to find a womans cl*t...........just can't seem to put my finger on it :lol: :lol:


did you mean a G-spot, gaz? :lol: :lol: cl***** is very easy to find IMO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > using search on here is like trying to find a womans cl*t...........just can't seem to put my finger on it :lol: :lol:
> ...


Amongs the flaps and beef curtains? And you expect me to find a spot g or otherwise lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


gaz do you mind im just eating a kebab


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Pretty similar in looks & taste


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Pretty similar in looks & taste


experience?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Aiiiiiii :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

bad experience then... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> bad experience then... :lol:


No I love kebabs :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sure you do :lol: I have never ever had a kebab in my life tbh


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kebab with hot chilli mmmm


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Just tried the search function again.... Double din radio.... Double din.... Radio... Maybe cd player..... Absolutely F All again... So I tried google Pogel Racing Pogeau Racing Double Din Mrk1 absolutely F all again and nothing related... [email protected]@ [email protected] and crap.... No wonder every [email protected]@@ are currently asking how to change a wheel bolt and if I here whats the best air filter I m goung to combust ( [email protected]@ [email protected]@ spelling and safety police ) :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just type the below into Google... usually works for me

ttforum: your key words


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

typed into Google ******** biggest twat.

The Audi TT Forum :: View topic - Bose Update
www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=113092... - Cached
10 posts - 5 authors - Last post: 8 Apr 2008
The largest part of the group just care about the shiney badges. ... Rubble, you are the biggest twat that anyone ever gave birth to. ...

half expected it to say Gazzer :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

When I type *'******** biggest twat' *into Google the first hit is -

_http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/71187.phtml ... Pink Pussy wrote: Thanks for the info big help , think it will be a garage job  _

and as it was 'Pink Pussy' replying, I think it can claim tthe title of 'Biggest Twat' :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

redsilverblue said:


> I'm sure you do :lol: I have never ever had a kebab in my life tbh


Chicken kebabs are good because the meat looks like chicken and they cook it in from of you. That regurgitated thing on the spindle looks like the thing they mince up for cat food.

I wouldn't touch that with a bargepole - no matter how much chilli you put on it. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you do :lol: I have never ever had a kebab in my life tbh
> ...


rich after a night on the sozz and in dire need of food.............those kebabs with the pressed elephant hoof food with chilli and loads of salad are ace m8. cant say i mean the same thing in the morning but at the time it is goooood


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> When I type *'******** biggest twat' *into Google the first hit is -
> 
> _http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/71187.phtml ... Pink Pussy wrote: Thanks for the info big help , think it will be a garage job  _
> 
> and as it was 'Pink Pussy' replying, I think it can claim tthe title of 'Biggest Twat' :lol: :lol:


jim this is a family forum and you are talking about pink pussy???? slapped wrist m8 sorry you deserve that. any chance of talking about a bit of......err oh forget i asked


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz I was referring to one of these










I think it was called the twat cat :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Gaz I was referring to one of these
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was called the twat cat :lol: :lol:


looks kinda sexy jim..........how much per hour m8??? can i get discount being a TTOC member? nick jump in if you can sort some discount out please


----------

